# Gone to the dark side



## The_Traveler (Aug 30, 2016)

After years of ignoring technology, I bought a smart phone and am in the midst of learning all the tools.
Yesterday I was just flabbergasted by a simple feat my first day of use.
I was a lunch with two friends deep in Potomac, MD and one asked me if I had enabled 'OK, Google' and we talked through it.
So I got in the car, and said, "OK, Google, take me home" and I got voice instruction that navigated me 36 miles to my house, skipping a couple of traffic jams.
On the way home, I figured I'd test it a bit and asked for the McDonalds closest to my home and it took me there.
Sometimes, technology is so close to magic that it's frightening.


----------



## runnah (Aug 30, 2016)

"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic."


----------



## Overread (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm still resisting smart-phones - mostly because as I've gotten older I've found interfaces more frustrating to use. Mostly because I know what the machine CAN do but because the the interface is setup a certain way it won't do it how I want it to do it; or it tries to tell me how I want to do something. 

Still voice activation has some a heck of a long way!


----------



## TheLibrarian (Aug 30, 2016)

I was just poor so didn't have a cell phone for a long time. Got one 8 months ago and became instantly hooked. was young and comfortable enough with tech. I help people in a computer lab and see tons of people with some idea in their head that the computer can do but its not the case or at least not the way they want it. I am already ready to start a no tech commune in the woods and preach the virtues of simple living to the faithful but there are still so many who never got on the bandwagon in the first place I think I'd look more like a relic than a guru.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 30, 2016)

Lordy, Lordy.....Next thing you know Travelers going to upgrade from radio to a television.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Lordy, Lordy.....Next thing you know Travelers going to *upgrade the Victrola to one of them new-fangled radios doo-hickeys! *from radio to a television.


FTFY


----------



## table1349 (Aug 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Lordy, Lordy.....Next thing you know Travelers going to upgrade the Victrola to one of them new-fangled radios doo-hickeys! from radio to a television.
> ...


CIBFY.  Traveler lives in the United States not Canada.  In the US he has and listened to radio, unlike Canada where they are lucky to have a record for the Victrola much less hear of Radio.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2016)

We haz radio, tee-vee and internetz too!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 30, 2016)

Some people just can't help living on the edge.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 30, 2016)

I actually am regressing.
When I was working I drove a high end car to impress my clients.
Now I drive my wife's old minivan.
I gave away all my suits and sports jackets and haven't worn anything like that in years.
Don't use honorifics and go by my first name for everything.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 30, 2016)

Canadian Radio






Canadian TV





Canadian internet.





Canadian internet porn.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


I think Lew is a big NPR fan.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 30, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> ... go by my first name for everything.



"The"?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Canadian Radio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your point?


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome to 2007.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> We haz radio, tee-vee and internetz too!





tirediron said:


> We haz radio, tee-vee and internetz too!





Gary A. said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


So am I.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey Lew, give me a call.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Canadian Radio
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


>


A better choice than those ****jng F35s from Grumman you lot tried to hook us on!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## table1349 (Aug 30, 2016)

Traveler.  A couple of apps I would recommend you look into.  
AccuWeather* -* best weather app around.

Podcast Addict - great for downloading podcasts such as NPR shows you happen to miss.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 30, 2016)

Well it isn't NPR but PBS is airing 50 Years with the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.  Quite a trip down memory lane with a fantastic band.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 31, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Hey Lew, give me a call.



I tried, 'I said, "OK, Google, call Gary A" and nothing happened.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 31, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> After years of ignoring technology, I bought a smart phone and am in the midst of learning all the tools.
> Yesterday I was just flabbergasted by a simple feat my first day of use.
> I was a lunch with two friends deep in Potomac, MD and one asked me if I had enabled 'OK, Google' and we talked through it.
> So I got in the car, and said, "OK, Google, take me home" and I got voice instruction that navigated me 36 miles to my house, skipping a couple of traffic jams.
> ...


You've been spending too much time in 3rd World countries. [emoji6]


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 31, 2016)

Google is jammin' with you.  Google knows my number, it calls me all the time looking for answers.  BTW- You can hook-up a Bluetooth headset/ear thingie to the phone and have the verbal driving instructions delivered directly to your ear.  That way you can have a conversation with a passenger and not be annoyed by rude interruptions from Google.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 31, 2016)

Here is a serious question.
I've been looking for earbuds and screen protectors to use and every single vendor I can find always has 6-10% negative comments.
Anyone has recommendations for good ones? (I want to have someone to blame locally.)


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)

They are all going to have some negative comments.  People are more motivated to write negative comments than positive ones for little things like that.  I would just go to your phone carrier and have them put on a screen saver.  Get the glass one not the plastic film.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 31, 2016)

Wired Ear Buds - JBL Synchros S100a
These are wired ear buds, great sound with a mic for phone calls, not cheap for wired.

Bluetooth Headset- Plantronics Voyager Legend. Over the ear, hands free type. It works quite well and has a long battery life. (This is what I use when driving. I have given these as presents.)

Stereo Bluetooth Ear Buds- I have a Plantronics BackBreat Go 2.  The sound quality isn't nearly as nice as the JBL, but no wires is nice.  Not a long battery life, but comes with a backup battery in the handy dandy carry pouch.  Has a mic and will sync to iPhone controls. There are probably better sets around in this genre.  Mary Lou commandeered my LG HBS 910 and I just grabbed the Backbeat Go 2 at Costco on a whim. The LG HBS 910 is quite good, but large.  They are wireless to the phone, but fit like a collar around the neck and the ear bud are on retractable wires that extend up from the collar to the ear.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 31, 2016)

If you have an iPhone, the glass on the iPhone and most other quality smart phones, is harder than a glass screen protector.  But I still use a glass screen protector.  I also find a holster affair to be an efficient and easy way to transport my phone. The case included with the holster adds another level of protection.  I am pretty hard on my phones ... and cameras.

As mentioned above, just go to your phone service store, purchase what they recommend for a glass screen protector and ask them to install it. Much easier that way.  Get the ear buds from Amazon.


----------



## gckless (Sep 1, 2016)

I'd argue this is the light side. Welcome.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 1, 2016)

I didn't bother with the screen protector.  Instead my teenager talked me into getting a Lifeproof case.  It's waterproof, easy to grip and cushioned if I drop the phone.  While I was just looking for protection from scratches and drops, she has used hers to take underwater pics and to protect it from sand and salt at the beach.  They're pricey but if you can catch a sale you can get a great deal. We got almost 50% off during a Best Buy sale in the Spring.


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> If you have an iPhone, the glass on the iPhone and most other quality smart phones, is harder than a glass screen protector.  But I still use a glass screen protector.  I also find a holster affair to be an efficient and easy way to transport my phone. The case included with the holster adds another level of protection.  I am pretty hard on my phones ... and cameras.
> 
> As mentioned above, just go to your phone service store, purchase what they recommend for a glass screen protector and ask them to install it. Much easier that way.  Get the ear buds from Amazon.


I used to be a big supporter of the plastic films, and when the glass protector came out, I jumped on it.

Long story short, I'm no longer happy with any of the screen protectors. The plastic ones peel and get crap build-up on the sides. The glass one started to chip on the side, which caused a very sharp spot on my phone.

The only protection I have for my phone now is a thin Pelican case. It's survived multiple falls, several onto concrete. Good enough for me.


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I didn't bother with the screen protector.  Instead my teenager talked me into getting a Lifeproof case.  It's waterproof, easy to grip and cushioned if I drop the phone.  While I was just looking for protection from scratches and drops, she has used hers to take underwater pics and to protect it from sand and salt at the beach.  They're pricey but if you can catch a sale you can get a great deal. We got almost 50% off during a Best Buy sale in the Spring.


How thick is that case?


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 1, 2016)

waday said:


> How thick is that case?



It's really not that bad.  The 6s+ is already almost tablet sized!  When I added the case it still fit in the same places it did before.

Waterproof iPhone 6s Plus & iPhone 6 Plus Case | LifeProof

on sale again at Best Buy: 
LifeProof - fr Case for Apple® iPhone® 6 Plus and 6s Plus - Black


----------



## waday (Sep 1, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > How thick is that case?
> ...


Thanks! I keep my phone in my pocket, so I don't like when they're too bulky. I'll have to  check it out.


----------



## weepete (Sep 1, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of smartphones Lew. They get a bad rap but really are great bits of kit.

The best set of earbuds I had was Sennheiser ones, can't remember the exact model now but they were spot on. 

Screen protectors I'm with Wayday. I prefer glass as they retain a better feel and don't alter the view too much. But they still need replaced from time to time and do crack, chip and scratch. I have found them quite effective at protecting the actual screen on the phone though. The only glass ones I got have been Panzer glass which have done the job but there may be something better on the market.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yep the tempered glass screen protectors are the way to go.  We have always used the ZAGG Invisible Shield.  Never had an issue.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Hey Lew, give me a call.



"Ok Google,  Call Gary A."  Works like a charm


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Lew, give me a call.
> ...


Crap, I guess my post is too late.   Gotta get in the groove of reading the entire thing again before opening my big.....fingers.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 1, 2016)

Used Google to shut down an arguement today.

I had an appointment at JH Hospital for a small outpatient procedure that required me to have someone to drive me home. A good friend, an engineer so he knows everything, drove and he insisted on a right turn when, from a gazillion prior trips, I knew that a left turn was proper (unless he wanted to drive completely around the world.)
My phone was available and I said, 'OK Google, how do I get to the Johns Hopkins Outpatient Center' and the first words were 'When you can do it safely make a U turn.'

PS: there is no hospital I've ever been in that comes close to the care at JH. What a place!


----------



## table1349 (Sep 2, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Used Google to shut down an arguement today.
> 
> I had an appointment at JH Hospital for a small outpatient procedure that required me to have someone to drive me home. A good friend, an engineer so he knows everything, drove and he insisted on a right turn when, from a gazillion prior trips, I knew that a left turn was proper (unless he wanted to drive completely around the world.)
> My phone was available and I said, 'OK Google, how do I get to the Johns Hopkins Outpatient Center' and the first words were 'When you can do it safely make a U turn.'
> ...


Yeah, but will it lie for you.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 3, 2016)

Traveler, I don't remember you telling us what phone you got.  Hopefully it wasn't this.  
Report: Samsung to Recall Phones After Explosion Claims


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 3, 2016)

Nexus 5x and I'm struggling to learn Android and a graphics tablet and a couple of other things.


----------

